# MP3 lejátszó



## scha (2007 Január 27)

Sziasztok!

Szeretnék tapasztalotak gyűjteni általatok az MP3 lejátszókról. Igaziból e masinák diktafon funkciója érdekel. Jó volna tudni, hogy mennyi hangrögzítést tesz lehetővé, milyen távolról, milyen minőségben, stb. Érdemes- e ilyet venni, vagy a hagyományos diktafon a legjobb? Sajnos, egyáltalán nem értek ezekhez, ezért kérem a Ti segítségeteket. 

Előre is köszi: scha


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Január 27)

Scha, mindegyik ketyere mást tud. Ha bemész egy boltba és kiolvasod a papírkákat, vagy megkérdezed az eladót, szerintem elegendő felvilágosítást fogsz kapni.


----------



## scha (2007 Január 27)

Kösz, ez igazán kedves volt. Tudsz ajánlani valamilyen boltot, ahol értenek hozzá, szívesen segítenek és nem kell messzire mennem? Sajna, én nem tudok ilyet, nem véletlenül kérdezlek Benneteket. Egyébként csendben jegyzem meg, hogy ma voltam egy ilyen boltban (a nevét szándékosan nem írom le), és gyakorlatilag semmilyen információt nem tudtam meg, pedig ott értenek hozzá, állítólag.


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 27)

Titkoloznak az uzletben???De az a legjobb,ha megjegyzed magadnak,es akkor nem kell lejatszo.Sporolsz az elemmel is.Meg ugyebar gyakorolsz.


----------



## scha (2007 Január 27)

Nem titkolóznak, cak nálunk aza aszokás, hogy minden eladó eltűnik, így válaszolni sem kell a fel nem tett kérdésekre. Ha viszont van, aki váalszoljon, akkor érdemi információt nem tud adni. Nálatok ez biztosan másként van.
Őszintén szólva, én azt gondoltam, hogy esetleg van közöttünk olyan, akinek ez a szakmájába vág, és meg tudná írni három összetett mondatban, hogy mire kellene odafigyelnem a vásárláskor. Nem gondoltam, hogy ekkora problémát okozok.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Január 27)

Én megírom Neked, ha ez kell:
Memória nagysága, bővíthetőség, garancia. Ezekre figyelj...a többi nem számít.
Egyébként ha nem mennek oda Hozzád, szólni kell a főnöknek...és akkor majd foglalkoznak Veled. Vagy más üzletbe kell betérni.


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 27)

Hallgas a Puszedlira,O mar segitett festek ugyben is.Nagy kope a csaj.


----------



## scha (2007 Január 27)

Köszi!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Január 27)

Kösz Amigo
Szívesen scha


----------



## scha (2007 Január 27)

A műszaki paraméterek azt nem árulják el, hogy a gyakorlatban mi a legjobb, az eladó meg honnan is tudhatná (a szerencsétlen). Ezért gyakorlati tapasztalatokra is szeretnék támaszkodni. Egyébként is, több szem többet lát...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Február 5)

scha írta:


> A műszaki paraméterek azt nem árulják el, hogy a gyakorlatban mi a legjobb, az eladó meg honnan is tudhatná (a szerencsétlen). Ezért gyakorlati tapasztalatokra is szeretnék támaszkodni. Egyébként is, több szem többet lát...


Azt Neked kell tudnod, hogy számodra mi a legjobb.
A fontossági sorrendet neked kell felállítani a paraméterek közöt.
Én pl azt nézném meg:
Mit tud az mp3 formátum mellett (pl. wma, asf...kiterjesztések).
Cserélhető memóriás-e (akkor több kártyát is használhatok).
Ár (nem a legfontosabb, de nem is elhanyagolható).
Az akku, vagy elem mennyi időre elég (mert lehet, hogy naponta tölthetel/cserélhetem, ami macera és pénz).
Kell-e video (az újak már videót is lejátszanak, persze kérdés, hogy a szemed van-e elég jó egy 2" kijelző hosszas nézéséhez).
Persze ezek az én szempontjaim.
Azon kívül amit sajnos nem lehet megtudni - a tartósság (kábel, fejhallgató, csatlakozö...stb) Legfeljebb az ismerősöktől kérdezheted meg az ő általuk használtról a véleményüket. Nekik azonban általában nincsenek összehasonlítási alapjaik.


----------



## tekergo (2007 Február 12)

scha írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szeretnék tapasztalotak gyűjteni általatok az MP3 lejátszókról. Igaziból e masinák diktafon funkciója érdekel. Jó volna tudni, hogy mennyi hangrögzítést tesz lehetővé, milyen távolról, milyen minőségben, stb. Érdemes- e ilyet venni, vagy a hagyományos diktafon a legjobb? Sajnos, egyáltalán nem értek ezekhez, ezért kérem a Ti segítségeteket.
> 
> Előre is köszi: scha



Mivel *senki nem arra valaszol amit kerdezel* , en vettem mar $ 200 -os Panasonic digitalis hangrogzitot amit gyuleseken hasznaltam hangrogzitesre.
A minosegrol csak annyit visszavittem az uzletbe.
Szoval egy MP3 bigyo hangrogzitoje ami csak egy alig hasznalt masodfunkcio azokban, nem hiszem hogy tul sokat tud.
Itt mindent visszalehet vinni 30-90 napig ha nem szereted , meg csak megsem kerdezik miert viszed vissza.
Attol fugg hol hasznalod felvetelre en tobbszaz emberes szakszervezeti gyuleseken kiserleteztem vele, sok hatterzaj, visszhang volt.
Kozelrol egy iskolateremben ahol kuss van csak egy ember beszel ott talan meg az MP3 is ok.


----------



## prokop (2007 Április 23)

a Flamingo hozzaszolasat kiegeszitenem a kovetkezokkel:
-nem art ha tud *.ogg formatumot is kezelni. (klasszikus, jazz zenet sokkal minosegibben lehet igy hallgatni, mint barmilyen mp3ban, sajnos nagyon helyigenyes formatum

Ha nem szandekszunk video allomanyokat is futtatni a kutyun - es szvsz nem is kell ilyesmi egy jo mp3 lejatszoban - egyik toplistahelyezett eszkozkent ajanlom az iriver T10-et. 
Szinte (nelkul) minden tud. es 40oranal is tovabb birja egy db. AA-s elemmel. Tesztek, leirasok a neten. A lenyeg: ar minoseg aranyban verhetetlen. Persze lehet, hgoy nem tetszik a designje


----------



## rova (2007 Május 2)

En hasznalok egy TrekStor i.Beat organix FM 2GB, es nagyon megvagyok elegedve vele. Sokk mindent tud, es ismeri az .ogg formatumot. A tehnikai adatok szerint, folytonos hasznalasnal 25 ora-t ki bir, LiIon akkuval mukodik es toltodik az USB-n keresztul. Es egy kicsit nagyob egy gyufa skatujanal.


----------



## mogorva (2007 Augusztus 6)

Ez sajnos pontosan igy van,legtöbbször még elemi dolgokra sem tudnak választ adni az eladók!


----------



## gigi19 (2007 Augusztus 8)

Szia, én 2 éve vettem mp3 lejátszót, mert a fősulin akartam használni diktafonként. Sajna nem volt túl jó a felvétel minősége, mert hát sokszor nem tudtam már az előadó közelében helyet szerezni a teremben...kicsi a mikrofon érzékenységük.
Utána néztem, van olyan mp3 lejátszó is amihez lehet külső mikrofont csatlakozatatni. Szóval jó ha erre is figyelsz.

A másik, hogy inkább márkásat vegyél mint a jóval olcsóbb made in china-t, aminek a gyártóját a google-be beírva se találod.
Ezt csak azért írom, mert a szóbal forgó mp3 lejátszó tavaly egyik pillanatról a másikra elromlott. Nem lehetett visszabekapcsolni.
A szoftverét kellett újra rakni (firmware frissítés) és nem volt egyszerű szervízt találni garancián túli javításra.


----------



## coolice (2007 Augusztus 21)

Átalánosan a következő igaz :

Olyan MP3as lejásztót vegyél, amin a recording mehet memória kártyára is. Nagyon sok ilyen van, bár één a cél eszközben hiszek, pl: egy profi digitális mikrofonban.


----------



## coolice (2007 Augusztus 21)

Persze titkos felvételhez is lehet toll alakú diktafont találni, szóval ami csak kell...


----------



## coolice (2007 Augusztus 21)

És bocsi, de most jutott eszembe, hogy a mobiltelefonok is tudjék, szóval tutira atzon múllik mire is van szükséged !


----------



## Screech (2007 November 16)

Mi a véleményetek az új nanóról az tervezek venni...Szerintetek?


----------



## amcsi (2008 Szeptember 8)

Olyan jó elemes mp3 lejátszókat gyártottak pár éve, de már csak aksis mp3 lejátszókat látni mostanában, pedig azok sokkal szarabbak, mert rövidebb iseig bírják, és csak akkor töltheted fel őket, ha van számítógép a közelben (vagyis utazáskor ezt beszívhatod), hacsaknem veszel 5000ft-ért áramba dugható töltőt.


----------



## madisz (2008 November 28)

Szia! 
Azt szeretném megtudni, hogy az akku mennyire beépített, vagyis lehet-e cserélni, ha lemerült?
Madisz




rova írta:


> En hasznalok egy TrekStor i.Beat organix FM 2GB, es nagyon megvagyok elegedve vele. Sokk mindent tud, es ismeri az .ogg formatumot. A tehnikai adatok szerint, folytonos hasznalasnal 25 ora-t ki bir, LiIon akkuval mukodik es toltodik az USB-n keresztul. Es egy kicsit nagyob egy gyufa skatujanal.


<br />
<br />


----------



## Forty (2008 November 28)

Kb. fél éve elromlott a régi kedves 256os lejátszóm. Mindig gondoltam rá, hogy venni, kéne, de valahogy soha nem tudtam annyi pénzt összegyűjtögetni. És amúgy sincsen szükségem mindenféle izékre, amit mostanság már tudnak. Nekem az kellett, hogy elférjen kényelmesen bármelyik zsebemben, ha előveszem, ne keltsen undort a kinézetével, és kibírja azt a 6és fél órát, amit hetente kétszer utazással töltök.....bementem a pannonba, vettem egy 20 forintos telefont, meg egy memókártyát bele Úgyis ki akartam már próbálni az előfizetés előnyeit. Azt mindenki csak szidni szokta....


----------



## puszana (2008 December 20)

Mp3 lejátszó helyett tudom ajánlani mindenkinek a motorola u9-es telefont, kitűnően alkalmas zenehallgatásra is, és egyébként is nagyon okos...


----------



## bátor11 (2009 Március 20)

Szia!!
Szerintem is jó a telcsi!!


----------



## eszement (2009 Március 25)

A zenelejátszós telefonok egyenlőre nem tudják felvenni a versenyt a normál mp3 lejátszókkal.Az elmúlt évben volt vagy 30 telefonom és az egyik fő szempont a zenehallgatás volt.Ha mást nem a lejátszási listákon véreztek el..persze aki nem olyan "nagyüzemben" használja őket, mint én azoknak tökéletes alternatíva lehet.Jelenleg az iphone-om vállt be a legjobban erre a célra is, de azért ha őszinte vagyok a stormblue a9em sok mindenben megveri..


----------



## faraway (2009 Június 9)

amikor én vettem mp3 lejátszót, nagyon szerettem volna iPod-ot...de sajnos nekem nagyon drágák  így egy Creative Zen Stone 2Gb-os tulaja vagyok, amit imádok...annyira pici, hogy nagyon (a Shuffle méreteivel vetekszik kb). pont annyit tud, amire szükségem van: változatos zenéket tárol (2GB-ba sok minden belefér), lehet vele hangerőt változtatni és tud könyvtárak között váltani  micsoda képességek, nem?  ja, az akksija kb 10 óráig bírja.


----------



## olasz fiorella (2009 Június 28)

nekem sajna nincs mp3 lejátszom


----------



## olasz fiorella (2009 Június 28)

non érdekes dolgok


----------



## picilany84 (2009 Június 28)

Sziasztok vki nem tudná nekem elküldeni judy a vágy temploma cimü számot


----------



## Fenyeskard (2009 Július 29)

Üdv!
Hamarosan itt az USB 3.0 (elvileg Karácsonyra)5 Gb/sec átviteli sebeséggel
Engem egy minnél strapabíróbb mp3 lejátszó típus érdekelne lehetőleg micro sd bővítéssel.Aki ismer ilyen típust, az szóljon!


----------



## homofaber (2009 Szeptember 21)

Én iPhone-t használok zenehallgatásra. Ha már a telefont magamnál tartom. 
Tud ugyan hangot rögzíteni, de Diktafonként csak a professzionális készülékek a jól használhatók.


----------



## hondacivic0 (2009 December 27)

Nekem vagy egy snassz mezei Mp3 lejátszóm lassan két éve de én meg vagyok vele elégedve. Nem sok mindent tud de azt üzembiztosan. Nem kell , hogy csilli -villi legyen, mert lehet, hogya márkás mindent tudó szerkezet hamar lehasal.


----------



## Palyika (2010 Január 4)

karácsonyra kaptam egy okos kis kütyüt!

Szivargyújtós MP3 lejátszó, amibe egy PEN driveon/memória kártyán keresztül olvastathatjuk be a zenéket! Mivel sokat autózom ez igen előnyös!


----------



## Hibari (2010 Február 3)

Üdvözlet!
Én szintén telefont használok zene hallgatásra, egyszerű okból: előbb volt igényem a telefonra és amikor mp3 lejátszó kellett, az már ott volt benne, csak egy memória kártyát kellett venni bele (amit persze mára is lehet használni micro és normál sd közti adaprerrel. Ráadásul, ha majd új telefont veszek, egyszerűbb lesz átvinni a file -okat).

A feleségem viszont egy Philips lejátszót használ, ami szintén egy mezei darab. Bővíthetőséget és diktafon funkciót még nem találtam rajta, bár nem is kerestem. Viszont remekül működik és elég strapabíró, köszönhetően a kis kompakt formájának és a fém borításnak.

Diktafonnak szerintem is az az igazán jó amit arra terveztek, bár ebben nincs tapasztalatom.


----------



## Hibari (2010 Február 3)

Helló!
A szivargyújtós kütyüt ismerem, volt egy haveromnak. Ez az ami egy rádió frekvenciát használ és be kell állítani a rádió egyik csatornájára? Jó pofa kis cucc, akkor hasznos, ha gyárilag beépített rádiód van és nem akarod megbontani. Egyébként én az USB -vel ellátott cd -s autórádióra esküszöm. (lehetőleg Sony).
Multkor láttam egy jó darabot, még Bluetooth -t is tudott a kihangosításhoz.


----------



## Bori76 (2010 Március 4)

Én szeretnék egy Sony NW-S200 vásárolni, valakinek van esetleg róla véleménye vagy tapasztalata.
Köszi!


----------



## tuzolto28 (2010 Március 12)

Tud valaki olyan mp3 lejátszót ami hálózatról működik minden menűt kkir?


----------



## Andi2010 (2010 Április 23)

Fenyeskard írta:


> Üdv!
> Hamarosan itt az USB 3.0 (elvileg Karácsonyra)5 Gb/sec átviteli sebeséggel
> Engem egy minnél strapabíróbb mp3 lejátszó típus érdekelne lehetőleg micro sd bővítéssel.Aki ismer ilyen típust, az szóljon!


No USB3 nem lett karácsonyra, de nem is érdemes, mert a merevlemezek úgysem fogják tudni tartani a sebességet.
MP3 lejátszó ügyben érdemes eBay-t nézegetni...


----------



## aPaloc (2010 Május 28)

Sokan a sony-ra esküsznek.


----------



## vrobec (2010 Szeptember 23)

Jó a Sony, de a többi is már felnőtt hozzá, úgy minőségben, mint designban, sajnos árban is.


----------



## romcica (2010 Október 27)

Én vettem egy Polaroid 60GB PMP-t, gondolván, hogy a Polaroidnak neve is van. Arra nem is mertem volna gondolni, hogy nagyon gyakran lefagy. Mindig kellett vinnem magammal egy gémkapcsot is a reseteléshez.
Most egy Iriver E150-et használok és meg vagyok elégedve vele.


----------



## Thiband (2011 Március 11)

Nekem eddig csak samsung mp3omjaim voltak, de meg vagyok velük elégedve, üzemidőre nem rosszak, dizájnra és hangzásvilágra sem. És még több év után is működőképeses


----------



## bajzate (2011 Március 25)

ha diktafonra van szükséged,azt kell venned.manapság olcsón lehet digitális diktafonokat venni (nem kell hozzá kazetta) sem.a diktafon elsösorban beszéd rögzítésére és visszajátszására való,az mp3 elsösorban zenehallgatásra (is)

nekem sansa-m van,sd kártyával szinte a végtelenségig bövíthetö,komolyzenét is kiváló minöségben ad vissza


----------



## ferofero (2011 Április 2)

én iRiver T7 MP3 lejátszót használok és eddig nekem ez jött be legjobban!


----------



## MindCrime (2011 Április 3)

Én is szerettem az iRivert, de voltak idegesítő hiányosságai. Néha lefagyott és a képernyő is úgy maradt, ilyenkor sem elzárni nem tudtam, sem másra használni, gépbe rakva sem "éledt fel". Megvártam míg lemerül (kb 1 nap), és aztán ment. Ezt 2x csinálta meg nekem. Most iPodot használok, néhány apróbb idétlensége van, de amúgy kiváló (engem mint Apple ellenzőt is meggyőzött). Persze biztos nem alfa és omega, de nekem megfelel


----------



## Andy Lightning (2011 Szeptember 14)

aPaloc írta:


> Sokan a sony-ra esküsznek.



Szerintem is a Sony a legjobb, szerintem az az igazi minőség (bár van több jó is, ha jobban elgondolkodik az ember...)


----------



## dor2000 (2011 Október 10)

A Sony a legjobb, főleg amióta nem konvertálással kerül rá a zene, hanem egy az egyben. Bár ennek is van hiányossága, amit tapasztaltam, hogy a 3,5-ös jack aljzat 2-3 év használat után kilazul, vagyis az érintkezők lazává válnak.


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 December 5)

Melyik is a legjobb? Az olcsó Sony, vagy a drága Samsung? Nincs legjobb, csak mennyi pénzed van és mit szeretnél. Előbb döntsd el, mit akarsz, döntsd el, mennyi pénzed van rá, azon belül már meg lehet mondani, szerintem melyik a legjobb. Mi a véleményetek pl. a Trekstor-ról? Kiváló hangminőség, dupla kimenet, 52 óra lejátszási idő, Sennheiser fülhallgató gyárilag, 4 Giga hely, zene, rádió, hangfelvétel ? Kb. 25 eFT. Creatíve termékek? Szerintem igen kiválóak, .... és drágák. Szóval először, hogy mit akarsz, aztán a többi....


----------



## Toledo (2011 December 28)

Kár, hogy szinte mindegyik tudása megáll az MP3-nál, és egyik sem ismeri a Lossless minőséget. Semmi támogatás FLAC-re, APE-re, vagy Wavepack-re. Enélkül meg alig ér valamit a Sennheiser füles, hisz egy ősidőkből itt maradt formátumba tömörített hanganyagot kell lejátszania.


----------



## Misi1973 (2012 Január 2)

Szia!

Csak egy javaslat! Válassz mindig árban középkategóriát, mert így valószínűleg elkerülöd a gyanúsan olcsó bóvlikat és lehet, hogy termékleírást is találsz hozzá az interneten (Ez nagyon fontos!!), csak elég begépelni a típusát a google-ba és mellé írni, hogy manual Pl: Sony NWZ-S754 manual, így egyből megkapod róla az elérhető kézikönyvet, és lesz elég időd kipróbálni a készüléket még a 3 napos pénz visszafizetési garancia lejárta előtt.


----------



## lurco (2012 Március 20)

Nekem egy Sandisk Sansa lejátszó van, 2 éve, megérte az árát, de nem túl jó a gyári füles, úgyhogy lecseréltem.


----------



## t3x3r (2012 Május 28)

Mostanában minek mp3 lejátszó? Csak egy kütyüvel több amit elhagyhatsz, telefon már mindenre jó..


----------



## plecsni (2012 Július 15)

Nagy probléma a nagy műszaki boltokban hogy nem nagyon értenek hozzá, az én tapasztalatom hogy kis "maszek" műszaki szaküzletekben sokkal felkészültebbek az eladók.


----------



## rodymusic (2012 Július 20)

A Sony az jó


----------



## delsantos (2012 December 16)

Nekem egy Ipod Classicom van, meg vagyok vele elégedve!


----------

